# Oly E-PL5 and radio triggers



## pixmedic (Feb 15, 2014)

yup. works great!
wont TTL of course, but I used the Oly to trigger two off camera flashes with no issues. 
The triggers are as big as the lens, but that's OK. 
The yongnuo's AF assist beam also does not work while on the Oly. 
it was still pretty cool though. This was one of the reasons i wanted a mirrorless that had a real hot shoe mount.


----------



## Ron Evers (Feb 15, 2014)

You are going to love the m4/3 system.  

Now you need to get a radio trigger for shutter release. I use a Pixel RW-221 RX which can be used with a flash mounted in the hot shoe & the receiver held to the tripod.  I used this set up to take shots like the one below while sitting comfortably in the living room.  

Here shown with receiver mounted in hot-shoe.




The camera outside so as to get the birds up close while I sat inside.


----------



## pixmedic (Feb 15, 2014)

im afraid to even start _*looking *_at accessories for this thing. 
wouldn't mind a longer lens. maybe the 40-150mm. i think they are pretty affordable. 
plus, i can also look at Panasonic lenses to use on it.


----------



## Ron Evers (Feb 15, 2014)

pixmedic said:


> im afraid to even start _*looking *_at accessories for this thing.
> wouldn't mind a longer lens. maybe the 40-150mm. i think they are pretty affordable.
> plus, i can also look at Panasonic lenses to use on it.



Just be aware of the risk of purple fringing with Pany lenses on Oly bodies.  

The Oly 40-150 is a great lens for the price - about $120.  It is my walk-about lens on my E-M5 when my wife does not have it on the E-PM1 ( pictured above) for shooting birds on the balcony.


----------



## pixmedic (Feb 15, 2014)

the 14-42 seems like a pretty capable lens, even being a variable aperture. i was looking at the oly 40-150 just to get something with a little more reach. 
I took some portraits with it today using our yongnuo triggers and OCF. it was pretty cool, and i was pleased with the results. 
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/people-photography/352241-portrait-session-oly-e-pl5.html

im trying not to have buyers remorse for picking the Oly E-PL5 over the samsung NX300.


----------



## Ron Evers (Feb 15, 2014)

pixmedic said:


> the 14-42 seems like a pretty capable lens, even being a variable aperture. i was looking at the oly 40-150 just to get something with a little more reach.
> I took some portraits with it today using our yongnuo triggers and OCF. it was pretty cool, and i was pleased with the results.
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/people-photography/352241-portrait-session-oly-e-pl5.html
> 
> im trying not to have buyers remorse for picking the Oly E-PL5 over the samsung NX300.



Look fine to me.

Oly 45/1.8 ($325) & Sigma 60/2.8 ($220) are excellent portrait lenses.


----------



## usayit (Feb 16, 2014)

Oh yes... you'll like the system.  Yes, it has a smaller than APS sensor which means it won't replace a DSLR system for many people BUT the smaller 2x crop sensor seems to be the sweet spot to balance size and performance.   I personally haven't had trouble using Panasonic lenses on Olympus cameras. As you've seen in another thread I've got a mixture in my bag.

For radio triggers, I've been using the same old set of Cactus Triggers I've recently added a Hahnel Combi TF.   The Combi was originally purchased to trigger my the E-M5 wirelessly (works for other olympus cameras too.. except E-PL1) BUT it is a 2 way radio set.  So turn it around and it also works to trigger flashes wirelessly too.  

Hahnel Innovative Accessories

The 45mm f/1.8 would make an excellent portrait lens.  The 45mm is a very popular and great performing telephoto prime.   I hear good things on the budget primes from Sigma; 19mm, 30mm, and 60mm but I have no real expience with them.  Next up is the Olympus 60m f2.8 Macro... its a pretty darn good macro (if that's what you are intersted in) and does portraits well.

This is a sample of the 45mm f/1.8 @ f/1.8 on an E-PL1.   For me, the biggest selling point of the 45mm is the size... it is tiny...smaller than your 14-42 kit lens.


----------

